# Cameras and Locators



## drainman (Apr 23, 2010)

I am wanting feedback on which cameras and locators you are using, pros and cons etc.

Which do you recommend is the best and why?

I was looking at Spartan, Gen-Eye and Ridgid, any other suggestions?

Thank you,
The Drainman


----------



## Palama (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm currently using two Spartan Pro Vision II cams. I like 'em, but they seem delicate for the task... they've each been in for service twice. Great picture though, and great portability. My next setup will definitely be a Ridgid, I wish I had gone there first.

We use two Ridgid Scout (?) locators. Great durability so far, just change batteries after 3 years, no quirks.

I love Spartan for their at-my-doorstep service, and I give my rep regular feedback on all of their products in use in my shop.


----------



## drainman (Apr 23, 2010)

*Camera*

I have noticed many have recommended Ridgid See Snake camera - please indicate which model number is the one you have found to be the best.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

There is no best, there is what suits your needs. Currently, I have a 325' self leveling, a 200' mini, a 100' microReel and a 30' microDrain. 

Mark


----------

